# today is awful



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

Last night i decided to make Easter Bread which involves kneading the dough..what a mistake that was...today i am so sore arms ,chest and got a bad bout with ibs diarreha besides the pain .. i hate this i cannot beleive something like kneading dough can cause this i think i have something worse going on and am so scared.


----------



## CallieT (Aug 16, 2011)

knothappy said:


> Last night i decided to make Easter Bread which involves kneading the dough..what a mistake that was...today i am so sore arms ,chest and got a bad bout with ibs diarreha besides the pain .. i hate this i cannot beleive something like kneading dough can cause this i think i have something worse going on and am so scared.


I know. Pumping shampoo or squeezing conditioner out of the bottles hurts hours later. What about a mixer with a bread knead blade/fixture? Bread maker (I don't prefer these myself but I've got one)?? I'm sorry you're hurting and I'm sorry you posted and no one replied. Are you doing okay now?


----------

